
What Didn’t Happen in 2015 - bootload
http://avc.com/2015/12/what-didnt-happen/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10813032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10813032)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10818612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10818612)

